# ACLS Mega Codes



## Gr33n_ey.d_goddess (Feb 1, 2011)

Started ACLS Mega Codes today...any advice, greatly appreciated that helped you absorb all the material.  Study guides, web sites etc...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 1, 2011)

I found megacodes to be quite easy, and fun. 

Here's a simulator. http://acls-algorithms.com/acls-megacode-simulator


----------



## skills82 (Feb 1, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I found megacodes to be quite easy, and fun.
> 
> Here's a simulator. http://acls-algorithms.com/acls-megacode-simulator



Thanks for the website. I am going to bookmark it for when I start. This will help out for sure. Again thanks for posting the site.


----------



## slb862 (Feb 1, 2011)

Practice, practice, practice.  They will fall into place the more you go over them.  They will make sense when you put them all together.  Don't be afraid to speak up, ask questions.  Make suggestions, keep your head up.  I always volunteer for the first scenario, that helps me in the next one's to come.  You can do it!!!


----------



## mgr22 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think what slb862 said is very important: be the first to volunteer. It might be an unnatural act for you, but it helps form proactive habits.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 1, 2011)

you dont even have to study.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 1, 2011)

There is no worthwhile advice Brown can give you because your teaching methodology makes any meaningful cognitive study void in favour of simple behaviourist responses to standardised stimuli.


----------



## johnmedic (Feb 1, 2011)

Repetition works beforehand. Breathing works during.

Remember, that no matter what the rhythm is, you give Epi first if it's a pulseless arrest (if you choose not to worry about the Vasopressin option). Watch others go through, learn from their techniques & mistakes. Spend the time studying & you'll do fine.


----------



## AthensTech09 (Feb 3, 2011)

Great discussion so far!  Hi, I'm taking ACLS at the hospital.  I'm in PM school too, which has ACLS in mid-March.  I'm getting a jump on it. I have searched for videos and mp3's related to ACLS or Paramedic-oriented Cardiology.  Can anyone throw out a few links (free) to vids/mp3z in this vein?  I'll let you know if I've seen/heard of them already.  Could be helpful.  Great to see material 7 or 8 different ways to really absorb it.  Cheers!


----------

